# Yuma RV repair



## LEN (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got back to Yuma today, From Ajo az and Pipe Cactus NM(boy don't miss this if you get this way), and needed a bit of work on the RV. Propane regulator had a leak. So I called ahead and made an appointment. It's the type thats under the rig with a remote fill and off/on switch. I would normally do this myself but with the back surgery the said "NO" pay. My appointment time came and to the minute they were on it and had the right part set aside. Well the Tech knew his job and 30 minutes later I was ready to roll and had the awning top tentioners replaced also, as they were frozen. Also got the flap things for the awning on the bill. Boy it's nice to have good service and good prices. Regulator, tentioners, and the flap things plus labor out the door for $100.  

LEN


----------



## utmtman (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Kewl Len, always good to hear of great service and quick too is a big plus.   Have fun and enjoy the traveln.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

dang Len that was cheap but good for you. My local RV TECH charge $85 an hour plus part(s). The cost doesn't matter if he spends 5 minutes or 60 minutes it still 85 bucks. So I really think you got a great deal for all you got done plus the other things.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Hey Len, do a review about the GOOD service on RV Service Review.


----------



## LEN (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Will do didn't know we had a review thing.  

LEN


----------



## LEN (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

OK tell me where to do the review.

Thanks

LEN


----------



## Pancanbob (Mar 11, 2009)

RE: Yuma RV repair

Hay Len   
Now, I donâ€™t feel so bad, Iâ€™ve been looking to see where you could have posted it :question:    :question: ,too
I thought it was just me, that couldnâ€™t find it. :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :blackeye:  :clown:  :8ball: 
   :laugh:  :clown:  :shy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Len it's in the same place ad the rv parks review thingy  
here is the web sight    rvservicereviews.com


----------



## mooney (Mar 21, 2009)

RE: Yuma RV repair

Len, could you send me contact info on the rv tech who gave you such good service. we might need his help. 
Mike Sarason,     going full time soon in a Safari Sahara  sarason@cot.net


----------



## LEN (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Mike, Welcome

 E-mail sent with the info.

Good reminder I'll go do a review right now.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Mike I gave you the fax #
Here is the phone #
928-342-1704

Made the review but how do you access the site from this forum? Only way I can get there is 730's link. 

LEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

That's it Len ,,, only way to access it ,, it is not part of this forum ,, sorry  :disapprove:


----------



## try2findus (Mar 22, 2009)

Re: Yuma RV repair

Thanks for the info on the RV Service review site.  I went on their site and posted an excellent review for Ramsay Towing in Kanab, UT.  

Nick the owner, towed us from the entrance of the Zion National Park tunnel, back to his shop in Kanab.  He allowed us to stay overnight (in our RV) at his shop.  He had his men start on our diagnosis and repair first thing the next morning.  He even generously insisted on hooking us up to his electric.  

All this for a most reasonable fee!  It is great to have access to other great companies like this when things happen on the road.  

Thanks again DL and everyone.


----------

